

The Drunk Test for Your Product - bmcmanus

Here is a very easy, one-minute way to evaluate your product:<p>Go out drinking with a bunch of people. When you’re all hammered in a crowded and noisy bar together, explain what your product does to them.<p>If they get what you’re doing, you are onto something.<p>If they don’t or lose interest (or vomit) you have some work to do.
======
quant18
You'll probably be interested in the discussion on the below thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1120820>

